# Advice on taking CEMC exam



## monalisa (Sep 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any good advice for taking the CEMC exam?  I am taking it on 12-5-09 and would love to hear any comments to do not to do.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 23, 2009)

*1995 AND 1997 guidelines*

Make sure you understand BOTH 1995 and 1997 guidelines. Make sure you have BOTH audit tools available to you. 

Practice the scenarios on www.emuniversity.com as he will also give you the answers with reasons. 

Good luck.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mhcpc (Sep 23, 2009)

*Cemc exam*

If you did not take the Practicum online...do it.  Also, make sure you study up on Teaching Guidelines and know the ABN 131 form.  All of that along with the 95 and 97 guidelines should have you set.

Michele R. Hayes, CPC, CEMC, CGIC


----------



## LLovett (Sep 23, 2009)

Read the questions before you read the note, that way you don't waste time. 

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## monalisa (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you know where I can get the 95 and 97 guidelines?  I do have the study one and was hoping, I will also check out the other site you stated.


----------



## monalisa (Sep 23, 2009)

Did anyone find them running out of time?  What is the average time it should take per note?


----------



## monalisa (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the 95 and 97 guidelines. thank you all.


----------



## MandyFlagg (Sep 24, 2009)

I just took (9/18/09) and passed the CEMC.  I would say know *Consults, *teaching physician guidelines, and both sets of guidelines.  I used the book The Art of E&M auditing book, which has both sets of guidelines in it and it was VERY useful.  If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me at mflagg@hcr-manorcare.com

Mandy


----------



## LLovett (Sep 24, 2009)

*Congrats Mandy!*

I'm happy to hear you passed. Heck of a test wasn't it? I was so glad when I passed, the whole time I was taking the exam I was thinking I do not want to do this again!

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## MandyFlagg (Sep 24, 2009)

That is an understatment! Actually I was dead set on taking it again because I thought there was NO WAY I passed it.  Quick results also, took it on Saturday and found out yesterday!  YEAH!


----------



## traciep (Sep 28, 2009)

*What is passing grade?*

Does anyone know what is needed to pass? I'v been told both 70% and 80%.
Thank you


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 28, 2009)

*passing*



traciep said:


> Does anyone know what is needed to pass? I'v been told both 70% and 80%.
> Thank you



70% is what is needed to pass.


----------



## monalisa (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on passing!!  
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## bprabhu (May 8, 2019)

*Hi Mandy,*



MandyFlagg said:


> I just took (9/18/09) and passed the CEMC.  I would say know *Consults, *teaching physician guidelines, and both sets of guidelines.  I used the book The Art of E&M auditing book, which has both sets of guidelines in it and it was VERY useful.  If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me at mflagg@hcr-manorcare.com
> 
> Mandy,
> Thanks for the tip.
> Is the name of the book: ENM Coding Clear and Simple by Terri Brame?


----------



## bprabhu (May 9, 2019)

*Hi Mandy,*



MandyFlagg said:


> I just took (9/18/09) and passed the CEMC.  I would say know *Consults, *teaching physician guidelines, and both sets of guidelines.  I used the book The Art of E&M auditing book, which has both sets of guidelines in it and it was VERY useful.  If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me at mflagg@hcr-manorcare.com
> 
> Mandy



Hi Mandy,
I want to take the CEMC-exam and wanted to know the exact name of the Art of E&M auditing book that you used which has the 1995 and 19997 guidelines?
Thanks,
Bharati Prabhu-CPC-A
email:bharatip@hotmail.com


----------

